# [DISCUSSION] What if GBATEMP made their own flashcart?



## Lukein3D (Aug 8, 2015)

What system would it be for and would it run a custom kernel or current kernel?
If GBATEMP had their own flashcart I think it would look like this:






[/IMG]





Discuss your ideas below.


----------



## Coto (Aug 8, 2015)

nintendo would nuke the site and then it would become the nuked legend (aka noped)


----------



## Lukein3D (Aug 8, 2015)

Coto said:


> nintendo would nuke the site and then it would become the nuked legend (aka noped)


Maybe >_^


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 8, 2015)

It would probably look like the LE DSTWO we had.


----------



## Lukein3D (Aug 8, 2015)

Thesolcity said:


> It would probably look like the LE DSTWO we had.


Possibly. 
I'll quickly make a flashcart design


----------



## zoogie (Aug 8, 2015)

Coto said:


> nintendo would nuke the site and then it would become the nuked legend (aka noped)


This is signature quality stuff. LOLed big time. 

It's basically true though, gbatemp got a taste of what would happen when it operated it's own flashcard store, shoptemp, and Nintendo got it shut down. (forgot the details though)


----------



## Lukein3D (Aug 8, 2015)

zoogie said:


> This is signature quality stuff. LOLed big time.
> 
> It's basically true though, gbatemp got a taste of what would happen when it operated it's own flashcard store, shoptemp, and Nintendo got it shut down. (forgot the details though)


It's a shame how strict Nintendo has been getting over the past couple years.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thesolcity said:


> It would probably look like the LE DSTWO we had.


Here is the edit:




sorry for the quality not being the same with the original image, but you get the idea.





[/IMG]


----------



## migles (Aug 8, 2015)

Lukein3D said:


> It's a shame how strict Nintendo has been getting over the past couple years.


only nintendo? do you know the story about how sony removed linux from the ps3?
or about [other examples from others companies i can't think now]
how about ubisoft or the famous ea games?
DMCA takedowns stuff is perfectly normal to happen and shouldnt be a surprise,  either from nintendo or other company...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lukein3D said:


> It's a shame how strict Nintendo has been getting over the past couple years.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




you didnt need to add the 9x support, neither the 3ds, since its themed dstwo with extras...

(damn, after seing the video, i wanted one...)


----------



## Lukein3D (Aug 8, 2015)

migles said:


> only nintendo? do you know the story about how sony removed linux from the ps3?
> or about [other examples from others companies i can't think now]
> how about ubisoft or the famous ea games?
> DMCA takedowns stuff is perfectly normal to happen and shouldnt be a surprise,  either from nintendo or other company...


I know other companies get fairly strict but Nintendo is the worst when we come to it.
They have had tons of court cases about R4.
Forced Coolrom to take down Nintendo ROMs.
Made R4 illegal in most countries.
With every new 3ds update comes a flashcart patch.
it goes on and on and on

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> only nintendo? do you know the story about how sony removed linux from the ps3?
> or about [other examples from others companies i can't think now]
> how about ubisoft or the famous ea games?
> DMCA takedowns stuff is perfectly normal to happen and shouldnt be a surprise,  either from nintendo or other company...
> ...



Oh right, I've never owned one or seen one before so I didn't know its features

and it looks like a beaut +_+


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 9, 2015)

3DS seems to be the most popular forum, so probably for that. And it'd support 9.9 because all the good devs would work on it, instead of just a small team (smea and stuff)


----------



## endoverend (Aug 9, 2015)

GBAtemp has been trying hard to move away from a central topic of piracy and somehow I doubt Nintendo would give media passes and review copies of games to a site that makes money off pirating their games.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 9, 2015)

endoverend said:


> GBAtemp has been trying hard to move away from a central topic of piracy and somehow I doubt Nintendo would give media passes and review copies of games to a site that makes money off pirating their games.



Except you're incorrect in saying that Nintendo gave out media passes. The media passes to E3 are distributed by Electronics Software Association, and my attending press conferences was due to having personally extended a request to other gaming companies.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 9, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Except you're incorrect in saying that Nintendo gave out media passes. The media passes to E3 are distributed by Electronics Software Association, and my attending press conferences was due to having personally extended a request to other gaming companies.


Okay, didn't really know the details there, but I think i made my point.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2015)

We could just not.
I think it would be nice to have another gbatemp themed card, like we did with the DSTwo, but making out own card would be a horrible idea.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 24, 2015)

It should be anti-piracy, like this forum


----------



## omegasoul6 (Aug 24, 2015)

I really wish there was a slightly bigger print of the GBAtemp themed DStwo, I'd like to buy one sometime.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 24, 2015)

Or GBATemp can make an eShop app for 3DS and Wii U that is secretly exploitable.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 24, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Or GBATemp can make an eShop app for 3DS and Wii U that is secretly exploitable.


Most effective solution: An arm9 bounty, $5000 reward.
Would never happen although I think we could raise the money.


----------

